# too many



## jesster64 (May 7, 2010)

went out with the badger 2 weeks ago. I started a hole and wound up in mason jar hell. Must have pulled 20 out. Finally tried reverse psychology and started looking for masons. If you can't beat em...  Here are some of the more interesting ones I thought. They'll probably be in my next garage sale. 25 cents each.


----------



## coreya (May 7, 2010)

I'll take the 2 blue ones and the green one for .25 cents each, let me know?


----------



## woodswalker (May 8, 2010)

Anytime you see the word PERFECT offset to the right of MASON, these  were made 1913-1914. There is another type of Ball PERFECT MASON where  the word PERFECT is offset quite a bit to the left of MASON (several  letters) but this is a reworked DREY PERFECT MASON mould made c1925 when  Ball bought out the Schram company that made the Drey jars.
   I noticed some of yours said perfect mason on them...check this out...you might have some good keepers!!


----------



## ajohn (May 8, 2010)

Hey jess,
 That first BALL on the left is a reworked BOYD jar with the letters leaning to the right.
 Not as common of a BPM as others.A must for any BALL collector.Thanks for posting.
                                                                                                       A.J.


----------



## dygger60 (May 9, 2010)

Another thing you may want to check on that BALL PERFECT MASON on the left of the photo....Most of these style jars the word PERFECT is the same size as the word MASON.....now....there is a variation where the word PERFECT is mush smaller.

  And I agree...they are a must for a Ball jar collector......I myself got a set of the BOYD jars before the change and a set of the Ball jars after the change.   The blue BOYD pint with the small letter variation is a 
 tough nut to crack.....usually have to pick them up at a show.  

  And there we have another oddity about these series of jars.....while the blue Ball PM's of this series is a common jar....the BOYD blue pints tough....but....the green BOYD pints are considered common while the green BALL PM's are tough....

     Peace

      David


----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)

So I did a good thing rescueing them from the ground. I'll try and take better pictures of the lettering and post.
  Badger, go back and get the 20 others I left there.


----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their input


----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## dygger60 (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, the BALL PERFECT MASON is the large variety lettering.....but all in all still a good uncommon jar to have.....congrats.

   David


----------



## KBbottles (May 20, 2010)

Got some real cool ones there!!  Let's plan another dig soon!


----------



## jesster64 (May 20, 2010)

You free next week to walk a creek or do some digging up here KB? I'm good on weekdays.This sunday might be good for a big dump dig.


----------

